# drag and drop crash



## izotov (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi,
I have a FreeBSD 7.3-RELEASE amd64 system.
I have some apps that crash when I use drag and drop (e.g.: Eclipse, GIMP, Pidgin). I googled around but have not found any useful so far and I do not know how to start to solve this problem.
My question is if this is a known problem or someone else noticed it already. It would be also great if you could suggest some resources for further information.
Thanks!


----------



## expl (Apr 29, 2010)

emm you could start by reinstalling your GTK+


----------



## izotov (Apr 30, 2010)

Reinstall did not help. First I had everything from packages now I reinstalled graphics/gtk12 and graphics/gtk20 (and some other) ports but the same result: apps get segfault when drag&drop is used.


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 30, 2010)

Is this when you try to drag'n'plop between applications, or within an application(, or both)?

Drag'n'plop is the devil anyway, hence loads of people posting links to c:\users\Plod\DOCUM~1\FUNNY~1\lolbat.jpg on usenet & mailing lists.


----------



## izotov (May 3, 2010)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> Is this when you try to drag'n'plop between applications, or within an application(, or both)?
> 
> Drag'n'plop is the devil anyway, hence loads of people posting links to c:\users\Plod\DOCUM~1\FUNNY~1\lolbat.jpg on usenet & mailing lists.



Both. When I select text and grab it then the application receives sigfault and crashes. This might be an issue (bug) with amd64 architecture as drag and drop worked fine with i386 for me.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 6, 2010)

```
sudo portupgrade -af
```
This will download the latest sources from ports,make ports update and recompile all packages of your system.
If is not a bug this might help because will update & recompile GTK+ and all his depedencies.And all the other packages of your system


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 6, 2010)

Note that sudo is not in FreeBSD's base system, so it is not a 'generic command' that simply applies to every user.


----------



## izotov (May 12, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> ```
> sudo portupgrade -af
> ```
> This will download the latest sources from ports,make ports update and recompile all packages of your system.
> If is not a bug this might help because will update & recompile GTK+ and all his depedencies.And all the other packages of your system


It has been running for a week now. Is it normal?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 12, 2010)

it depents.If you have a p4 and 1300 pkgs on your system,yes 
yesterday i made portupgrade -af and with cpu 4 cores & 606 pkgs on my system It has been running 6-7 hours


----------



## izotov (May 12, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> ```
> sudo portupgrade -af
> ```
> This will download the latest sources from ports,make ports update and recompile all packages of your system.
> If is not a bug this might help because will update & recompile GTK+ and all his depedencies.And all the other packages of your system


Finished with report:

```
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! audio/jack (jackit-0.116.2_3) (fetch error)
        ! graphics/graphviz (graphviz-2.26.3)   (fetch error)
        * audio/arts (arts-1.5.10_3,1)
        ! x11-wm/icewm (icewm-1.2.37_3) (missing header)
        ! print/ghostscript8 (ghostscript8-8.70_1)      (fetch error)
        * print/teTeX-base (teTeX-base-3.0_19)
        * print/dvipsk-tetex (dvipsk-tetex-5.95a_4)
        * x11/kdelibs3 (kdelibs-3.5.10_4)
        ! multimedia/gpac-libgpac (gpac-libgpac-0.4.5_2,1)      (fetch error)
        * print/xdvik (xdvik-tetex-22.84.16_1)
        * multimedia/x264 (x264-0.0.20090119)
        * print/cm-super (cm-super-0.3.4_2)
        ! graphics/poppler (poppler-0.12.3_1)   (fetch error)
        * graphics/poppler-qt (poppler-qt-0.12.3_1)
        * multimedia/ffmpeg (ffmpeg-0.5_2,1)
        * graphics/kdegraphics3 (kdegraphics-3.5.10_6)
        * print/teTeX (teTeX-3.0_3)
        ! print/gutenprint-base (gutenprint-base-5.2.4_1)       (fetch error)
        * x11-wm/kompmgr (kdebase-kompmgr-3.5.10_2)
        * graphics/poppler-gtk (poppler-gtk-0.12.3_1)
        ! devel/libnotify (libnotify-0.4.5_2)   (fetch error)
        * print/gutenprint-ijs (gutenprint-ijs-5.2.4_1)
        * print/gutenprint (gutenprint-5.2.4_1)
        * x11/kdebase3 (kdebase-3.5.10_5)
        * textproc/kdiff3 (kdiff3-0.9.92_4)
        * graphics/gegl (gegl-0.0.22_8)
        * sysutils/gnome-mount (gnome-mount-0.8_4)
        * devel/gvfs (gvfs-1.4.3_1)
        * x11-toolkits/libgnomeui (libgnomeui-2.24.2_1)
        * graphics/gimp-app (gimp-app-2.6.8_1,1)
        * print/gimp-gutenprint (gimp-gutenprint-5.2.4_1)
        * graphics/gimp (gimp-2.6.8_1,2)
        * java/eclipse (eclipse-3.4.2_2)
        * java/eclipse-cdt (eclipse-cdt-3.1.2_3)
        * java/eclipse-EPIC (eclipse-EPIC-0.6.35_1)
        * java/eclipse-shelled (eclipse-ShellEd-1.0.2a_2)
```
Gtk+ is not in the list so I guess it was rebuilt.
Apps using drag & drop still crash so it must be a bug with AMD64.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 12, 2010)

Yeap.it was rebuilt.
Also try to fix all the errors appeared.


----------

